# Outdoor Lantern with PIR Sensor



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Will need to replace one of our current lights are there any recommended brands or are they all pretty much of a muchness

Any advice appreciated


Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## scando (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got these setup down the drive

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01E55SPIE/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Very good. Excellent brightness of bulb and been very reliable so far.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

scando said:


> I've got these setup down the drive
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01E55SPIE/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Very good. Excellent brightness of bulb and been very reliable so far.


Thanks for this. However looking for wall mounted lantern style like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/Outdoor-Se...sr=8-3&keywords=wall+mounted+outdoor+lanterns

Apologies for not providing more detail in my original post 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

We bought one of them up & down cylinder style lights off eBay with a PIR. Although they are becoming common I really like the way it spreads the light & looks quite stylish. 

However I'm not a big fan of the carriage style like posted above!


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is a link to a company my dad works for. Ill ask him if he has any discount codes.

http://www.juiceelectricalsupplies.co.uk/lighting/outdoor-lighting/lanterns.html

Not sure if I'm allowed to do this so if its not ok moderators please delete my post and accept my apology!

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

BTS said:


> Here is a link to a company my dad works for. Ill ask him if he has any discount codes.
> 
> http://www.juiceelectricalsupplies.co.uk/lighting/outdoor-lighting/lanterns.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Could you please ask him if there are any particular recommended makes. Please feel free to PM and that ks for taking the time

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Taxboy said:


> Thanks for this. Could you please ask him if there are any particular recommended makes. Please feel free to PM and that ks for taking the time
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


PM sent.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've got these, simply great mate who is sparky now uses them all the time due to quality and ease of install.. https://www.toolstation.com/search?searchstr=96217 29343 62420

Appreciate you may want more of an atheistic look vs practical.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Fumagalli will do something like that in one of their ranges, will have a look at their catalogue in work tomorrow. Italian supplier and my local wholesaler is Yesss who like their stuff.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

packard said:


> I've got these, simply great mate who is sparky now uses them all the time due to quality and ease of install.. https://www.toolstation.com/search?searchstr=96217 29343 62420
> 
> Appreciate you may want more of an atheistic look vs practical.


I'm afraid the functional look won't pass the higher management test but thanks for posting

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------

